# P-47 pilot Quentin Aaneson´story



## v2 (Dec 25, 2009)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OSDE47vNq1Q_


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks V2. 


Wheels


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 26, 2009)

IIRC there was an entire 2 or 3 hour program on PBS about this chap about 4 or 5 years ago which was very well done. Looks like this video is a montage of excerpts from that program.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 26, 2009)

Very cool!


----------



## Timppa (Jan 11, 2010)

Visit also the website:

Title: A Fighter Pilot's Story


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 11, 2010)

Quentin is a fellow Minnesotan, from Luverne Minnesota, I beleive he passed away a year or so ago. His Documentary has been shown on the Local PBS station several times, a little dry, but interesting. Don't recall it being over an hour long.

Quentin was also featured in Ken Burn's PBS Mini-series "The War". I remember in both show they amphasises how his exploits in WWII changed him.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 14, 2010)

Thank you for sharing V2!


----------

